# Switch between photo / video (R5)



## Dockland (May 17, 2022)

I can´t seem to find the option to assign the focus mode select button on the top right on the back of my R5 to video/photo switching? Am I doing something wrong here. 

mf-n button has this option but iv'e assigned that one to another function.

Any tips on how to achieve this?


----------

